# Only One Type of Food Daily for the Rest of Your Life...What Would It Be?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Take the poll to show which type of food you would eat daily for the rest of your life, if you could only choose one.  My husband says he would likely choose either Chinese or Italian food.  I was thinking my choice would be Mexican.  What would your choice be?


----------



## Pam (Aug 18, 2014)

Difficult.... although Indian curry is one of my all time favourite meals, I'm not sure I would want to eat it or other spicy Indian foods every day for the rest of my life. Same with Chinese food, love it but wouldn't want it all the time so it's going to be Italian for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Italian would be my second choice Pam.  There's lot of different kinds of pasta dishes to choose from, and you can eat them with meatballs, sausage, etc.  Also, eggplant parmesian is nice, I've made it myself at times, but often get the frozen version from the Costco store.  Lasagna is another dish I've made in the past, but it's been a long time, another item where we buy the frozen version when we have a craving.


----------



## Ina (Aug 18, 2014)

Hubby is first in his Italian family to be born here in the states. I started cooking Italian food at 15 for him and have every since. So I'll just keep on keepen on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

I use to know an old Italian woman who made all of her pasta and spaghetti from scratch.  All her food was delicious!  Poor gal seemed to work so hard every day, if she wasn't cooking for her husband and family, she was cleaning and scrubbing on her hands and knees.  Her kitchen floor was shiny like a mirror.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have to vote 'other' ... Mediterranean...   Is that a choice?  

I couldn't take Italian or Mexican for long. .. And Chinese and Indian not at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a good choice Bonnie, because I think that would combine Italian, Spanish, Greek, etc...more of a selection it seems.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2014)

Although I like some others, but I chose Italian.  So many different dishes.

Love Chinese but not as a steady diet.  Same with Mexican.   NEVER Indian.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2014)

I always thought Mediterranean was a style of bedroom furniture!? ...."for the rest of your life"  would spell O-T-H-E-R for me!   If I had to nail a name on it...it would be Comfort.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I always thought Mediterranean was a style of bedroom furniture!? ...."for the rest of your life"  would spell O-T-H-E-R for me!   If I had to nail a name on it...it would be *Comfort*.



Well, isn't Comfort a style of living room furniture too ..  .... slouch couch, big stuffed recliner.. layful:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 19, 2014)

We LOVE Mexican food, but there has to be a good/stiff margarita to go along with that food! Yes, we are good friends with Jose Cuervo!! LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2014)

Italian, no contest - that's soul food for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Well, isn't Comfort a style of living room furniture too ..  .... slouch couch, big stuffed recliner.. layful:


...right-toe!  ...got me on that one!  ....guess there are Italian, Chinese, Indian and Mexican furniture styles as well!   I should have said comfort food.   although in a pinch I could eat a bean-bag chair.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 19, 2014)

Italian is my all time favorite and as mentioned above,lots of different choices fall under that. Love Mexican but couldn`t do it daily-although our friends own a Mexican restaurant (we became friends because we ate there so often)and there was a time when we ate there 3 times a week. We have always done a lot of Chinese as well. Bear in mind that in the 18 years that we were working 3 hours from home,I never cooked except for Sunday nights. So we ate dinner out a lot! I have never eaten at an Indian restaurant although I use to make curry dishes often. Now dh has decided he doesn`t like it though so no more curry-and it`s one of my favorites. No Indian restaurants in our town though.


----------



## Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Good old English fish and chips......................you can't beat it.:bigwink:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2014)

This IS tough; I love them all! Since Italian style cooking is a whole lot more than pastas, I'll have to go with Italian, although I was wavering a little toward Indian. 

Now I am hungry!


----------



## Pam (Aug 19, 2014)

Bee said:


> Good old English fish and chips......................you can't beat it.:bigwink:



Mmm, now you're talking..... I am thinking now that I shouldn't have been so hasty in my choice.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 19, 2014)

Indian isn't all curry.  In college, my room mate was from India and I fell in love with the cuisine.  Each region has its own style and so far, I haven't met too many dishes I haven't loved.  The breads are delicious.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2014)

Bee said:


> Good old English fish and chips......................you can't beat it.:bigwink:


Just make sure they are the kind made by the two monks.


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 21, 2014)

yep, it would have to be the good old fashioned English Cod and Chips but only from my local chippy cos they are the only ones around here that cook it to order every time. A ten minute wait but ooooh, fresh Cod and fresh chips every time. Yum !


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 21, 2014)

Wife had to remind me of Prime Rib (me) and Lobster (her). I'm definitely a MEAT man! If there's no meat in my dinner, I'll *CRY*! LOL


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ....   although in a pinch I could eat a bean-bag chair.



So much for your bean-bag chair ... be very careful Meanie  .layful:  ... (but I guess we shouldn't be surprised by anything anymore!!)

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014...h-Ace-Bayou-Bean-Bag-Chairs-Recall-Announced/


----------



## Eltrippe (Aug 24, 2014)

Where are all the Thai food fans?!?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't stand Fish and Chips.

I chose OTHER,,, much as I love Italian and Chinese, I  like Scottish fare best


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

It would have to be "rice" in every form possible, even rice pudding!       :wave:


----------

